# New LeMans owner, with a minor issue



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, i'm new here and since my LeMans has this issue with the reverse lights not working I figured i'd make my introduction here.
The car isn't perfect, all original however, a gouge/dent from being backed into but my father has a 1970 SS Chevelle he restoring and has the know-how to repair it. It'll be repainted soon enough, and i'm having no luck finding the factory colors this car would come in.
Never driven a car without power brakes, or all drum brakes, so i don't know how to judge when brakes are bad or require too much pedal force and travel to stop.
So, any help with these areas would be much appreciated.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Back up light switch should be mounted on the rear of the column, make sure it's plugged in and working. Manual drum brakes don't work that good. A complete rebuild of the brakes would make them better, or at least do a good inspection of them. You can get a disc kit off a donor car to install discs up front. Discs stop alot better than drums. Or change out the master for a power one and install a booster, then at least have power drums. Either way, it's a big car with weak brakes, so be carefull.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

What year is your LeMans? There are several websites that provide all stock colors (paint codes) for that year, and if you get your PHS documents (Pontiac Historical Society) it will tell you what color it came from the factory. 
Here's an example. 
1970 GM Paint Color Codes - GM Paint Cross-Reference

Have fun these cars are second to none.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree disk brakes are on the top of the upgrade list, not real expensive, and a do-it-yourselfer may even still be able to find a set off any 70-75 A-body in the junk yard, new pads and a drum cut in the back and your golden for the unlimited life of the car. Next up would be dual master cylinder and booster a bit trickier to install but if you have patients and the right line parts (inlinetube.com) for your year it will bolt right up . Sharp looking survivor car see Ultimategto.com for the original color, any body shop supply/paint shop can match the original mix. Welcome to the forum and keep us posted.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

If you would like to post up the trim tag of your Lemans I can decode it using a restoration book I have, if that would help. That would provide you the original color scheme it came in, engine, etc...PHS docs will get you more, but cost money as well.

Great car, looks to be in better shape than ours was when we got it, have fun with it!


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

its a 71', idk why my signature isn't showing up had the year and pic of it. Uploaded a few into my picture album. It's the original paint color i know that much, but I honestly don't like the creme, tan, color at all so with the body work and repainting I want a different but factory offered color.
The disc brake conversion is on the list, finding a donor car doesn't sound easy. I'll try looking around for the reverse switch as well somehow


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

heres the link for the 71' color pallete, if you go lower on the page it wil let you pic photos by car color to see what your year will look liek in that color...
ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE 1971 paint color chips

PartsOnline POL.com is the cheapest i have found on the 71 disk brake kits, and they gave me a free upgrade to drilled and slotted zinc coated rotors and stainless flex lines


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

were the color options the same between GTOs and LeMans then?
I'd like to add a brake booster as well, if it isn't a terrible job. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes i believe they were the same, i picked up a used booster, but you may need to get a kit to modify the lever arm from manual to power assist, Inline tool also has the whole kit booster and all i believe, POL should also have it ...:cheers


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

Finding a chilton or Haynes type manual would be great as well?

I do have a brake booster I can use, random parts my dad holds onto, not sure what it came off of.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I got a factory service manual on CD-ROM for my 72 Lemans 350 2bbl from rockauto.com. Its way better than any Chilton or Haynes manual.


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

Rockauto eh? I'll have to order that as well. 
Any one try a positraction conversion?


----------

